# WoW oder Herr der Ringe Online



## perfieden (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte eins der beiden Spiel (siehe Titel) beginnen. Was sind die Unterschiede / Gemeinsamkeiten, welchen Spiltyp haben die Spiele? Welcher Spielertyp sollte welches Spiel spielen?


----------



## Vetaro (2. Mai 2009)

www.trylotro.com
www.trywarcraft.com

Bitte. Schau dir beide an. Und komm wieder um uns die Antwort auf deine Fragen selber zu geben.


----------



## simoni (2. Mai 2009)

Wir hatten schon lang keinen Thread mehr mit diesem Titel, wurde echt mal wieder Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (2. Mai 2009)

Ich könnte seitenweise über beide Spiele schreiben. Sie sind sich in vielerlei Hinsicht sehr ähnlich und trotzdem völlig verschieden. Aber es ist wirklich so, wie Vetaro es dir zu Herzen legt: Teste beide Spiele an (mindestens eine Woche) und stelle dann nochmals die Frage expliziter. Glaub mir, eine Woche, ein Monat, ist nichts im Vergleich zu den Zeiträumen die du das Spiel spielst.


----------



## Nexrahkk (2. Mai 2009)

fange erst mit wow an zu testen und dann hdro!

du wirst feststellen, dass beide spiele im spielprinzip ähnlich sind. doch mir persönlich liegt hdro am herzen. ich habe auch wow 2 jahre gespielt und spiele jetzt hdro seit beta (2 jahre + betaphase). zu wow bin ich nie mehr den weg zurück gefunden und ich bereue auch keine einzige minute

so wie vetaro schon sagt. teste beide spiele. jeder hat seine eigene vorlieben.


----------



## Gelderas (2. Mai 2009)

ich habe zwischen durch mal wow angetestet und auch AoC sowie WarOnline, nichts hat mich so in den bann gezogen wie hdrohttp://www.buffed.de/forum/style_emoticons/buffed/victory.gif
aber das muss ja auch jeder für sich selber herausfinden. also wie meine vorredner schon sagten befolge vetaros rat und teste beide spiele mit der trial version.


----------



## Cyberflips (3. Mai 2009)

Prima Idee von Vetaro   

Lieber TE, mach Dich mal schlau und berichte uns genau über die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Spielen. Wir möchten auch wissen, welches der beiden Spiele das Richtige ist.  

Lass Dich durch die Tatsache das hier das HdrO-Forum ist nicht abschrecken und sei objektiv und kritisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (3. Mai 2009)

Ja, wie die Poster über mir schon erwähnt haben: äußerlich gleiches Spielprinzip wie bei vielen Fantasy-MMO's, im Kern jedoch gänzlich unterschiedlich, so dass es unsinnig ist, zu versuchen, beide zu vergleichen. 

Es lohnt sich also, beide auszuprobieren und sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Ich für meinen Teil habe zuerst mit HdRO angefangen, dann mal kurz WoW ausprobiert, habe dann aber sofort wieder bei HdRO eingeloggt. War einfach nicht mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (3. Mai 2009)

Ich selbst habe fast 2 Jahre WoW gespielt und bin seid einigen Monaten zu HdrO gewechselt. Meiner Ansicht nach lassen sich beide Spiele kaum miteinander vergleichen. Jedes hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz. Es kommt stark darauf an, wozu du eher tendierst. Was ist dir wichtig - PVE, PVP, Grafik, Atmosphäre, Raids, Instanzen?
Wenn du einfach nur entspannt questen willst, in einer sehr schönen stimmigen Atmosphäre, welche dich einfach nur von der ersten Minute an fesselt....dann ist HdrO für dich die beste Wahl. In Sachen PVP findest du allerdings nicht wirklich viel Erfüllung. Was für einen PVP Muffel wie mich ideal ist. Ich war schon immer jemand, der wahnsinnig gerne seine Quests absolvierte und mit Raids nicht so viel am Hut hatte bzw. auch gar nicht immer wirklich die Zeit.
Da sind wir schon beim grössten Unterschied. In Sachen Instanzen und Raids hat WoW ganz klar die Nase vorn. Ich würde behaupten, hier kann diesem Game kein anderes das Wasser reichen. Da spielt WoW in einer ganz anderen Liga. Wobei mir persönlich die Anfangs Instanzen in HdrO auch zugesagt haben. Man steht nicht so sehr unter Druck wie bei WoW, indem die Ausrüstung und die Schadenswerte über alles gehen. Ingesamt ist es entspannter zu spielen, meiner Ansicht nach.
Rein von der Grafik her ist HdrO ganz klar besser. Hier Vergleiche anzustellen wäre sträflich. WoW hat noch nie von der Grafik gelebt, ich denke das wissen alle. Es hat andere Werte, die viel mehr fesseln können.
Ingesamt kommt mir HdrO viel erwachsener vor. Mir sind bei weitem nicht so viele "Kiddies" über den Weg gelaufen. Die Spieler sind vernünftiger und verhalten sich entsprechend.  Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass die Spielewelt bei weitem nicht so dicht besucht ist wie etwas bei WoW. Was andere Probleme mit sich bringt...die Gruppensuche. Hier kann man sich oft nur die Haare raufen. Selbst für einfachste Gefährten Quests braucht es oft ewig, eine Gruppe zu finden. Seid Tagen suche ich Gefährten für ein paar Quests in den Einsamen Landen. Mittlerweile hab ich das Handtuch geworfen und die Quests landen unter der Rubrik "irgendwann-erledigen-wenn-ich-selbst-60-bin". Schade eigentlich, ich kann nur hoffen das dies in höheren Gebieten einfacher wird. Aber es ist für mich kein Grund, den Spielspass erheblich zu mindern. Es braucht einfach etwas mehr Geduld. Und mit einer gescheiten Sippe sollten auch solche Probleme zu umgehen sein.
In Sachen PvP dürfte WoW wieder die Nase vorn haben, wobei das dort auch nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Irgendwann kenn ich Arathibecken und Co. auswendig und es ist einfach nur langweilig auf Dauer. Ein reiner PvP Spieler dürfte bei Warhammer am besten aufgehoben sein.

Jedes Spiel hat etwas besonderes - finde für dich heraus, wohin du eher tendierst und was dir wichtiger für den Spielspass ist.


----------



## Grisu_HDH (5. Mai 2009)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Mir sind bei weitem nicht so viele "Kiddies" über den Weg gelaufen. Die Spieler sind vernünftiger und verhalten sich entsprechend. Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass die Spielewelt bei weitem nicht so dicht besucht ist wie etwas bei WoW. Was andere Probleme mit sich bringt...die Gruppensuche. Hier kann man sich oft nur die Haare raufen. Selbst für einfachste Gefährten Quests braucht es oft ewig, eine Gruppe zu finden.



Hier sind die beiden größten Vor- und Nachteile für mich als erwachsenen Spieler (31 Lenze) in ein paar wenigen Sätzen vereint!!!
Atmosphäre und Mitspieler: bisher immer TOP und klassen besser als bei WoW!!!
Gruppensuche: Frustrierend da einem manchmal ausserhalb der Hauptzeiten (werktags 18-22 Uhr) sehr wenig andere Spieler begegnen, selbt in grösseren Städten wie Bree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und das obwohl ich sogar auf dem englischen Server Gilrain zu Hause bin.


----------



## Torinborg (5. Mai 2009)

Jep, und wenn man in den Stoßzeiten unterwegs sind mag kaum einer im "lowlevel" gruppen, da entweder er weiß, dass "die Q eh langweilig ist, ey", er "sich da durchziehen lässt" oder einfach keiner in der Nähe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thodis (5. Mai 2009)

Also auf Belgear ist immoment der Bär los im low lvl und mid lvl bereich.


----------



## little sister (5. Mai 2009)

Morthond auch viele lowlevel in schlucht ..
gester mal geschaut gegen 21.00 ca 30 neulinge


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Mai 2009)

Grisu_HDH schrieb:


> (...) obwohl ich sogar auf dem englischen Server Gilrain zu Hause bin.


Auf den deutschen Servern ist mehr los, als auf den englischen.


----------



## Tabuno (5. Mai 2009)

little schrieb:


> Morthond auch viele lowlevel in schlucht ..
> gester mal geschaut gegen 21.00 ca 30 neulinge


Oder 29 Twinks und 1 Neuling. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Risk_ (5. Mai 2009)

Ich fand Herr der Ringe besser als WoW, hab es mal beim Freund gespielt, nur leider sinkt bei mir die Überzeugung immer weiter, da es bei mir irgendwie nit geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... Aber ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen beides zu testen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgor (5. Mai 2009)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Ingesamt kommt mir HdrO viel erwachsener vor. Mir sind bei weitem nicht so viele "Kiddies" über den Weg gelaufen.


Das ist mir in wow noch nicht passiert, höre auch selten davon dass jmd über "Kiddies" klagt.


----------



## MoVedder (5. Mai 2009)

Hay!

Also ich habe ca. 3 Monate Herr der Ringe ingesamt gespielt, und das mit Leidenschaft.
Anfangs auf sehr niedrigen Grafikeinstellung bis lvl 40. Dies störte mich keines Wegs, da das Spiel gennoch einfach schön gestaltet war.

Dann mit neuen High End Pc, ab Moria los gelvlt, nach 2 oder 3 wochen lvl 56 erreicht und dann aufgehört, weil es einfach zu langweilig in Moria wurde.
Es fehlte mir das ganz persönliche HDRo Flair, das Rauschen der Bäume, der Schatten der Äste, die im Wind wehen, der kühle Regen der manchmal fiel,..

Den 2ten Monat meines acc. ließ ich einfach auslaufen...

Ähnlich mit WAR Online.
Spielte , bzw. spiele das Spiel jetzt ungefähr einen Monat, hab einen Choppa auf lvl 38 gespielt von 40 lvln insgesamt , und es war mit schlicht und einfach zu schlecht.
Anfangs süchtig von echt guten Pvp in der Anfangsphase wurde ich immer mehr dennoch von schlechten Überraschugnen geprägt.
Im T-2 noch machbar wurde es schon ab dem 3ten und 4ten Kapitel fasst unmöglich wirklich was anzurcihten, da  die Feuerzauberer einfach die Übermacht in Person sind, und alles mit einer evtl. auch 2 Tasten weg bomben. Da sind 9k Hp in 2 Sekunden easy weg.
PVE hat das Spiel einfach nichts zu bieten. Echt grausam...muss man einfachmal so sagen.



So nun seit ca. 2 Wochen WOW.

Ich muss sagen, ich war für Jahre ein klarer WOW Gegner.
Ich fand die Grafik einfach scheisse, aber dies sollte sich als Vorurteil rausstellen.
Ich hab meine Kumpels zu geguckt, aber nie wirklich dem Spiel eine Chance gegeben,...tja so sind wir Menschen eben.
Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, ist die Grafik von HDRo ist unanfechtbar, aber ich muss ehrlich gestehen, die Athmosphäre in WOW ist besser.
WAR will ich in dem Zusammebhang lieber erst ganicht erwähnen,...
Evtl. ist dass auch nur wegen dem ULTRA Mod von 3.1 der genau an dem Tag, an dem ich angefangen hatte released wurde, aber die Welt find ich ist super stimmig.
Beunruigend ist dabei, dass mir in den letzen 2 Wochen beim joggen aufgedfallen ist, wie schön der Wald in Echt ist, und wie frei man sich fühlt wenn man merkt das der Pc nicht mehr funktioniert, und man ihn für 2 Wochen zur Reperatur schicken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und merke dadurch wie stark man wirklich in dieses Spiel eingesaugt wird. Soetwas hatte ich bei HDRo nie, nicht mal ansatzweise. ( schreibe vom Lappy, da sind keine Games drauf )
Die Instanzen sind der Burner, bin zwar erst lvl 31, aber macht schon wirklich Spaß. PVPmäßig stell ich es gefühlte 1000% über WAR, obwohl WAR natürlich ein viel höheres Maß an Potenital dembezüglich bietet aber bis jetzt einfach mega scheiße umgesetzt ist.

Also wenn du WOW vor HDRO spielen wirst,..sagen wir so, du wirst wahrscheinlich nichts mehr danach spielen wollen, dass behaupte ich jetzt einfachmal,...

WOW ist ein sehr zeitaufwengiges und suchtverursachendes Spiel, HDRO ein Spiel für zwischendurch aber auch mit einem Genuss-Sucht-Faktor.
WOW hat eher den Stress-Sucht-Faktor, wobei ich bis jetzt sagen muss, dass ich nichts von dem angeblichen Stress gespührt habe, sondern es macht mir einfach Suuuuper Fun, und danke Questhelper und guten Freunden im hohen Lvl Bereich, ist alles machbar und super Funny.

Nochmal bezüglich den PVE, Die Gegner und Monster:
Hdro bietet gutes Pve. Die Kampfanimationen sind schön gestaltet, aber erwarte keine "Aktion". Die Kämpfe sind nicht besonders schnell oderso, sondern eher von coolen Animationen sowie erstklassiges Sound effekten begleitet. Die Monster selbst, sind gut gemacht, und man fühlt sich als wäre man eben in einem richtigen Kampf

WoW ist eher Mobkampf basiert, d.h man kämpft sehr oft gegen eine höhere Zahl von Gegner, auch wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.
Daher achtet man nicht auf kleinigkeiten, sondern man wird eher von vielen bunten Farben, die ich persönlich echt geil finde, geflashed.

Alles im Allen muss man eben selbst entscheiden, beide auszuprobieren, naja da wird man glaub ich wahnsinnig, denn beide Spiele haben ihre Reize...daher entscheid dich für eins und kaufs, mehr kann ich net dazu sagen, ..oder eben beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (würde ich persönlich aber nie tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Take care

Edit: Für mich machen diese "Wow Kiddies"( d.h. nicht dass sie umbedingt Kinder sind, aber sie sind eben Nooblike, d.h. einfach schnell inder Instanz alle Questitems sammeln, und dabei die Gruppe verrecken lassen etc. ) das Spiel erst richtig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da merkt man erst das man ein Spiel spielt, und nicht in der realität ist.


----------



## Gocu (5. Mai 2009)

@MoVedder

Ich bin kein HdRO-Fanboy, aber "Also wenn du WOW vor HDRO spielen wirst,..sagen wir so, du wirst wahrscheinlich nichts mehr danach spielen wollen, dass behaupte ich jetzt einfachmal,..." ist einfach nur deine Meinung. Du behauptest es, aber das heißt nicht das jeder diese Meinung vertritt. Jeder Spieler hat einen anderen Geschmack und entscheidet selbst was für ihn besser ist. Deswegen gibt es auch verschiedene MMOs, würde jeder das gleiche spielen wollen gäbe es nichteinmal MMORPGs. Du sagst zwar am Ende das er sich selbst entscheideneiden soll, aber es wiederspricht sich dann in deinem Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an diesem "Ultra Video Modus" liegt. Blizzard sagt man bräuchte ein High End System dafür, aber in Wirklichkeit sind es nur 5m Sichtweite die man mehr hat (Was man vorher schon mit befehlen so hinbekommen hat) und das erfordert nie im leben ein High End System.


----------



## Kizna (6. Mai 2009)

WoW war einst ein super Spiel, bei dem man durchaus behaupten konnte, dass es ein gewisses Suchtpotenzial besaß, so wie halt einfach alle guten Dinge es besitzen. Jedoch hat es sich in meinen Augen ausgesüchtelt. Es mag sein, dass einige Leute die nun mit WoW anfangen von dem Spiel gefesselt sein werden, jedoch ist es bei den meisten "Veteranen" so, dass sie mittlerweile auf der Suche nach neuen Spielen sind, da WoW so wie es sich in den letzten Jahren seit BC Release entwickelt hat einfach nur Mist geworden ist.

Ich habe mir vor kurzen meine ganzen Charaktere angeguckt. Jeder steht für ein bestimmtes Kapitel in diesen Spiel. Angefangen bei meinen Druiden, mit dem ich damals zu WoW Release sämtliche Instanzen durchgearbeitet habe. Dieser Char hat knapp 80 Tage play time. Wenn man es sich also so überlegt, dass ich es geschaft habe in 2 Jahren insgesammt 1920 Stunden für nur einen und weis Gott nicht einzigen Char anzuheufen so heist es schon was.

Weiter ging es mit bc release. Da fing ich einen Paldin an der knapp 40 Tage play time hatte bis dann zu guter letzt WoTlk rauskam. Nunja ich wwill nicht viel Zeit mit diesen grund soliden Addon vertun. Insgesammt habe ich nun nochmal knapp 7 Tage playtime in meinen paladin investiert um in soweit zu kriegen, dass ich wieder mit ihm zu frieden bin.

Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, was soll der ganze Mist jetzt hier und wie soll er deine Frage beantworten? WoW baut ab. Dieses Spiel versucht sich jetzt über ein total bescheuertes Punktesammelsystem am Leben zu halten. Ich dene mich düster an einen buffed Cast erinnern zu können in dem mal gesagt wurde (koregiert mich bitte wenn ich mich irre): "Früher hat man versucht sich die Boss Kämpfe so leicht wie möglich zu machen und alle Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen Gegner zu vermeiden, da sie ohnehin schon sehr schwer waren, heute versucht man sie so schwer wie möglich zu machen und alles mitzunehmen was geht, da sie einfach viel zu leicht sind."

WoW ist Elementar ein PvE Game und zielt auch darauf hinaus. Allerdings entwickelt es sich immer mehr und mehr zu einen "Ich klicke drei tasten und laufe im Kreis bis die Gegenstände vom Boss in meiner Tasche sind" Game. Bestes Beispiel Ulduar. Kaum einen Monat alt schon fast wieder tot generved was den Schwirigkeitsgrad angeht.

Kommen wir zu LotRo. Dieses Spiel hat es seit langer Zeit wieder mal geschaft, dieses Gefühl hervorzurufen, welches man nur in besonderen Gelegenheiten kriegt. Ich vergleich es gerne mit dem Gefühl eines ersten Kusses auch wenn der Vergleich bescheuert ist aber naja. Man wartet und wartet drauf bis es dann endlich passiert und dann ist es einfach noch besser als dass man es erhoft hätte.

Spiele in Lotro momentan meinen kleinen Barden hoch und trotz der Tatsache, dass dies mein x-ter char ist so hat mich das Spiel bisher noch nicht langweilen können.

Naja irgendwie muss ich fast froh sein, dass WoW nicht mehr den gleichen Flear wie früher verbreitet. Wer weis was aus so manchen geworden wäre, wo ich mich mit einschliese, wenn es noch genauso gut wie am ersten Tag gewesen wäre?

So last but not least empfhele ich dir, soweit du die LotR Bücher gelesen haben soltest auch mit LotRo anzufangen. Es macht höllisch viel Spaß den Weg Frodos und den Weg der Gefährten selbst verfolgen zu können.


----------



## Squizzel (6. Mai 2009)

@MoVedder:

Die Nachteile von WoW stellen sich ab 60, 70 und 80 ein.

Ab 60 verliert es den WoW-Flair, denn du derzeit so fesselnd findest.
Ab 70 verliert es den Anspruch, der dich noch fesseln könnte.
Ab 80 verlierst du den Anschluss, wenn du nach etwas fesselndem suchst.

Mir erging es so wie meinen Vorredner. Verdammt habe ich viel gezockt in Vanilla-WoW (bis 60). First Kills bei Ragnaros, Nefarian und C'Thun, ohne als letzter stehender Mann mit meinem Jägertwink Ony mit einem AimedShot 5 Meter vor mir getötet um anschließend den Raid mit dem Ü-Kabel auf die Beine zu stellen, das gejubel von 39 weiteren Mann im Raid und weiteren 10 die einfach zugehört haben im TS aufgesogen, bei JEDEM Boss, sich nach 1 Monat Instanzen über das volle "blaue" Set gefreut...

BC? Hmm ja... nachdem man sich an dem Phewphewskylazergunz-Flair gewöhnt hat waren die Instanzen knackig und taktisch. Aber dann... nerv kara... nerv Zugangvorrausetzungen... easy Epix für PvP und Marken... Achja... Einführung der Dailys war schick und die Talentüberarbeitungen war besser durchdacht... etwas was dich richtig gut bindet ans Spiel *hust*

Wotlk: wooow geile Welt. Lass uns mal die erste Ini testen! Stufe 70 Krieger und Stufe 70 Druide clearen die Startinstanz solo und schoben den Nexus gleich hinterher... Ach das wird schon nicht so schlimm sein, schließlich kommen wir ja gut ausgerüstet aus BC. 80! Kurzweil dank abwechslungsreicher Quests und stimmungsvollen Gegenden. 80! Erreicht nachdem wir aber erst die Hälfte der Questgebiete durch hatten. Ab in die 80er Inis... gähn... okay ab mit der Stammgruppe in die 80er Hero Inis... kacke... wieder gähn. Nun gut, farmt man schnell das Equip in den Heros zusammen und geht dann nach Naxx. Am gleichen abend sollte ich als noch "blau" ausgerüsteter Tank in Kara (normal) aushelfen. Das Frostresiset bekam ich gestellt und Khel wurde von mir als MT getanked. Dauer? ca. 6h für den normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad des ersten Kontent.
Ach wird ja halb so wild sein. Stufe normal, damit es jeder sehen kann und Hero ist etwas für die Cracks. Am Wochenende darauf lag Khel von mir getanked auch im heroischem Modus. What nun? Okay machen wir das Set voll. Vor Weihnachten war mein Krieger komplett T7, meiner Frau fehlten die Schultern (bis heute, Droppech). Der Ruf war auch überall voll... oh Achivments! Sorry, nein, ich sammel keine 75 Tiere, 50 Reittiere oder besiege Bosse auf irgendwelche obskuren Methoden, damit ich jeden dämlichen Erfolg dafür zusammen bekomme (Saphi3d lasse ich gelten).
Account eingefrohren und vor kurzem zu Ulduar wieder reaktiviert. Normal war kurze Zeit später durch und nun brutzeln wir sie Hero nieder. Nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die letzten 3 Wichte liegen. Derzeit ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad eher die mangelnde Disziplin im Raid. Warum soll man sich auch disziplinieren wenn es auch so klappt?
Wenn wir den Content in ca. 3 Wochen auf farmstatus haben und der angeblich Raidkillerboss künstlich stark gemacht wird, anstatt auch etwas zu bieten, dann werde ich den Account komplett einfrieren. Ich spiel kein WoW um einmal die Woche für 1 Minute einen Boss zu versuchen... ach nein... 3 Minuten, wurde ja auch generved.

Das sind meine 2 cents zum Endgame in WoW.

PS: das ist keine Schilderung eines "Pro-Gamers" spielen kann ich nur an drei Tagen die Woche intensiv und dass dann auch erst ab den frühen Abendstunden.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Mai 2009)

Squizzel hat schon recht. Ich hab von Level 70 bis zum kompletten T7,5 genau die Zeit einer Gametime-Card gebraucht, etwa 6 wochen.

Oh, hingegen übrigens der Schwierigkeitsgrad von HdRO: Erinnert ihr euch an die Guides die ich mal geschrieben hab, und dass ich immernoch keinen zum Watcher habe?
 Grund. Ich bin in so 'ner Luschentruppe, die den alle 2 Wochen mal einträgt und dann kommt der nicht zustande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Das mit der Luschentruppe ist positiv gemeint).


----------



## Lisko34 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi, wie alle anderen hier rate ich dir erstmal antesten.


So und jetzt noch meine meinung: 

Ich habe bis jetzt außschlieslich WoW gespielt und muss sagen, jetzt hab ich nur noch achivenmant und ulduar vor mit (was ich warscheinlich nie sehen werde), und das mich die vids von hdro schon locken da es einfach erwachsener erscheint und mehr story-lastig ist.

werde jetzt mal hdro testen und gucken was rauskommt.


Mfg Lisko


----------



## Squizzel (6. Mai 2009)

Mit der richtigen Ausrüstung ist der Watcher aber doch auch kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Lotro läuft das halt bischen anders mit den Raids. Heute kein Bock? Näää... najut, dann halt nicht.


----------



## Grisu_HDH (6. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> In Lotro läuft das halt bischen anders mit den Raids. Heute kein Bock? Näää... najut, dann halt nicht.



Das ist einer der Punkte der mich von WoW zurück zu LotRO gebracht hat!
Zuerst muss ich sagen: Ich bin kein Hardcore-24/7-Gamer, das heisst meine Hauptchar bei WoW war/ist auch erst auf Level 35. Trotzdem war mir WoW zu stressig...
Ich bin 31 Jahre alt, mit Beruf, Freundin und anderen Hobbys aus MMORPGs, da kann und will ich nicht 4 Tage die Woche wegen Itemfarming von einer Instanz zur anderen rennen.
Ich spiele RPGs um Spaß zu haben und nicht um meine Selbstachtung aufzupolieren!
Bei LotRO scheint mir die ganze Sache deutlich entspannter zu sein was die ganze Sammelsucht anbelangt. Es scheint einfach auch mehr richtiges Rollenspiel stattzufinden, auch auf Nicht RP-Servern. Hab auch schon eine nette kleine Gilde auf Gilrain mit wirklich netten Leuten gefunden, obwohl meine Elfenwächetr erst Level 18 ist.

@Blodberry:
Das auf den deutschen Servern mehr los ist als auf den englischen wusste ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Ich bin davon ausgegangen das die Anzahl der potenziellen Spieler bei Englisch höher ist als bei Deutsch, deshalb müsste auch die Serverpopulation höher sein, da ja alle Englisch spielen bei denen es keine Lokalisation des Clients gibt...


----------



## Cyberflips (6. Mai 2009)

Gorgor schrieb:


> Das ist mir in wow noch nicht passiert, höre auch selten davon dass jmd über "Kiddies" klagt.



warum wohl nicht ?... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grisu_HDH (6. Mai 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> warum wohl nicht ?...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ICH WEISS ES , ICH WEISS ES!!!!!
Weil... die sich nicht über sich selber beklagen können?????



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (6. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> @MoVedder:
> 
> Die Nachteile von WoW stellen sich ab 60, 70 und 80 ein.
> 
> ...



dem kann mann nix mehr hinzufügen...wow 60 zeit hammer geil... wow 70er zeit naja geht so ,,,wow 80er zeit gott ist das game totgemacht worden..  (von der story abgesehn die ist in laufe der addons eh abhanden gekommen)
jetzt spiel ich hdro und muss sagen es übertrumpft wow um längen in fast jeder hinsicht vor allen weil in dem spiel die klassenbalance nicht totgernerft wird wegen pvp..


----------



## Vetaro (6. Mai 2009)

Ich find das total geil, wie WoW-Antifanboys den Leveling-Bereich immer absolut ignorieren. Aber das offene Nordend zu kritisieren ist auch nicht so einfach, da lässt man's einfach sein.


----------



## Lisko34 (7. Mai 2009)

So, moin hab jetzt mal angetestet und muss sagen:

WEG MIT WOW UND HIN ZU LoTRO !!!!

bin komplett überzeugt und rate jedem WoWler der sich mal hier her verirrt es anzusehen.


Mfg Lisko


----------



## Nexrahkk (7. Mai 2009)

hehe willkommen in mittelerde @ Lisko34. 

der saruman hat in den letzten monaten mit den freien völkern immer schwerer, da es immer mehr neue helden ans licht kommen und sich gegen das böse mordos stellen.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Mai 2009)

Mich hat keiner begrüßt, nur die die mich schon kannten :/  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es macht auf jedenfall sehr viel spass, und ich bin bisher nur am Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur finde ich den elenden Trainer für die Waffenmeister in Bree nicht.


----------



## Otakulos (7. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Nur finde ich den elenden Trainer für die Waffenmeister in Bree nicht.



Der befindet sich im Gefängnis von Bree im Gebäude. Vom Rathaus von Bree in richtung Südtor dann läufste dran vorbei.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Mai 2009)

Dürfte auch auf der Map verzeichnet sein. ;D


----------



## Cyberflips (7. Mai 2009)

Grisu_HDH schrieb:


> ICH WEISS ES , ICH WEISS ES!!!!!



hehe, Crisu ist ja auch ein schlauer Drache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Behem (8. Mai 2009)

Zur Frage: Herr der Ringe Online.

Begründung: Es ist besser.

Warum: Meine Meinung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Mai 2009)

Tja, gegen solche Argumente kommt man halt nicht an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexrahkk (8. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Mich hat keiner begrüßt, nur die die mich schon kannten :/
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn du die karte aufmachst und auf der linken oberen ecke kannst du den filter einschalten (klassenlehrer) dann werden die lehrer auf der karte als eine rune dargestellt.

der waffilehrer befindet sich gant südlich des rathauses von bree im gefängnis. kannst aber auch im spiel im beratungschannel nachfragen, dir wird sofort geholfen.


----------



## Pepitoz (8. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es gibt einen neuen "schlimmsten Fehler der Menschheitsgeschichte".... und zwar: Das man WoW veröffentlicht hat. Es ist das geilste Spiel was ich bisher gespielt habe.... aber... es ist "zu" geil sodass man einfach nichtmehr davon loskommt... ich habe WoW nun seit der Beta von Vanilla WoW gespielt und fand es immer geil... nur habe ich nicht gemerkt WIE geil ich es finde sodass ich durch WoW mein Soziales umfeld total vernachlässigt habe... Ich habe über 3 Jahre fast alle meine Freunde verloren weil alle sagen " omg da kommt der Freak" unso... 

Da stellt sich mir die Frage... lieber ein anderes Spiel spielen (z.B spiele ich atm Hdro wo der Suchtfaktor wesentlich geringer ist) und noch Soziale Kontakte haben oder ein Spiel spielen was zwar am geilsten ist, man aber ein extrem hohen Preis dafür zahlen muss... (nein ich meine nicht die Monatlichen kosten ! ) .... 

Das soll nun nicht heißen das Hdro schlecht ist aber man kann kein MMORPG mit WoW in den Vergleich stellen da WoW sie alle Meilenweit schlagen würde.... Ich denke mal jeder der das liest wird sagen "Man kann sich doch selber sagen wieviel Zeit man da reinstecken will" aber nein so ist es nunmal nicht man/ich konnte z.B garnichtmehr aufhören und hab garnicht gemerkt das ich so ~ 8 Stunden / Tag gespielt habe ... 

Blizzard hat es geschafft 11 Millionen leute von einem Spiel süchtig zu machen... Gayzet meinerseits....

Das war meine Meinung über WoW und ich kann nur raten_* NICHT mit WoW anzufangen!*_


----------



## FunnyChrissy (10. Mai 2009)

Gorgor schrieb:


> Das ist mir in wow noch nicht passiert, höre auch selten davon dass jmd über "Kiddies" klagt.




Ist leider bei mir in WOW andauernd der Fall gewesen und wo man sich auch immer umhört, wird ständig das gleiche Problem geäussert. Die Spieler sind und werden immer jünger und das kann hin und wieder schon ein Problem sein. Was nicht heissen soll, dass es nicht auch viele Erwachsene gibt, die hier eine grosse Schützenhilfe leisten.
Es sind einfach Eindrücke, die ich selbst gesammelt habe bisher und bei HDR ist das noch nie vorgekommen. All die blöden Kommentare im Allgemeinen Channel, wie es in WOW ganz normal war, gibt es hier nicht. Mir fehlt das auch kein bisschen.
Das Wort "Kiddies" bezieht sich in diesem Fall auch nicht nur auf die jüngere Generation. Auch Erwachsene können sich wie "Kiddies" benehmen. Und nachdem WOW eine deutlich höhere Spielerzahl aufweist, ist es hier einfach oft vorgekommen Nervensägen dieser Art zu treffen. So war das eigentlich gemeint. Drum hab ich auch klar betont, dass WOW viel dichter besucht ist.


----------



## Squizzel (10. Mai 2009)

Naja, wenn mal wieder in den Channels darüber diskutiert wird, ob etwas RP oder nicht war, oder ob man in dem oder den Channel im RP reden muss oder nicht, dann ist das auch ganz schön nervig.


----------



## Ferethor (10. Mai 2009)

Mich stört an WoW dieser Leistungsdruck auf unserem Server immer die Ersten oder einer der ersten zu sein, die den Boss XY gelegt haben. Außerdem fühle ich mich langsam als Pala diskriminiert von Blizzard, verarscht ganz zu schweigen.

Und auf die Frage warum WoW so erfolgreich ist, würde ich mal sagen: Es hat früher als es veröffentlicht wurde, die meisten Möglichkeiten geboten. Daraufhin haben ein paar Leute angefangen zu spielen und fanden es gut. Das hat sich wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet. (viele Spieler haben mit WoW vielleicht angefangen, weil Blizz damals für qualitative gute  Spiele stand, wie Diablo)
Die Pro-spieler wollten ihre Chars nicht aufgeben in die sie soviel Zeit investiert haben und haben weitergespielt. Das hat viele neue Spieler angelockt. "bei einem Spiel wo viele Spieler sind, muss das SPiel gut sein".
Außerdem hat die Werbung mit Mr. T auch noch mehr Spieler angelockt. Ich nennen sie mal die "neue Generation".

Jedes mmorpg wird, ob es will oder nicht, an WoW gemessen und ich glaube WoW wird noch einige Zeit bestehen, bis Blizz letztendlich selbst die Server runterfährt.

Darüber lässt sich viel diskutieren, ich allerdings will vielleicht wieder mit HdrO anfangen. Hab nur Angst, dass ich wieder Probleme mit Click and Buy haben werde. Letztes Mal haben die 2x abgebucht für einen Monat und ich hatte nur Geld aufm Konto für einen. Dann hab ich Strafgebühren zahlen sollen, wo ich doch kein Geld hatte und das hat sich angestaut. Heute ist das allles zum Glück geklärt. Ne Game-Card wär sinnvoll.

Mit welchem Beruf lässt sich eigentlich Geld verdienen? Ich bin Bauer und hab eigentlich nie Geld. =(

Meine größte Angst ist aber auch, dass HdRo nicht mehr genügend Spieler hat und Server runterfährt. Ist ja immer recht wenig los in den Foren, da denkt man sich schon schlechtes.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Mai 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Und auf die Frage warum WoW so erfolgreich ist, würde ich mal sagen: Es hat früher als es veröffentlicht wurde, die meisten Möglichkeiten geboten. Daraufhin haben ein paar Leute angefangen zu spielen und fanden es gut. Das hat sich wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet. (viele Spieler haben mit WoW vielleicht angefangen, weil Blizz damals für qualitative gute  Spiele stand, wie Diablo)
> Die Pro-spieler wollten ihre Chars nicht aufgeben in die sie soviel Zeit investiert haben und haben weitergespielt. Das hat viele neue Spieler angelockt. "bei einem Spiel wo viele Spieler sind, muss das SPiel gut sein".
> Außerdem hat die Werbung mit Mr. T auch noch mehr Spieler angelockt. Ich nennen sie mal die "neue Generation".



WoW hat sich vieler schon vorhandener MMOs bedient, das beste kopiert und zumsammen geschnitten, sodass selbst ein Gehirnamputierter Frosch das Spiel erfolgreich spielen kann.

Mehr ist es eigentlich nicht. Es hat kopiert und vereinfacht =)


----------



## Catsmoves (10. Mai 2009)

ich habe auch kurz mal herr der ringe angetestet, aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht, es liegt mir nicht so. sieht alles so realistisch aus die menschen usw. spiele noch wow, aber grad kein bock drauf. soll aber net heissen das ich irgendwo anders zocken will. Nein!


----------



## Gocu (10. Mai 2009)

Catsmoves schrieb:


> ich habe auch kurz mal herr der ringe angetestet, aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht, es liegt mir nicht so. sieht alles so realistisch aus die menschen usw. spiele noch wow, aber grad kein bock drauf. soll aber net heissen das ich irgendwo anders zocken will. Nein!



Hat denn jemand behauptet das du was anderes als WoW spielen willst?



Ferethor schrieb:


> Mit welchem Beruf lässt sich eigentlich Geld verdienen? Ich bin Bauer und hab eigentlich nie Geld. =(
> 
> Meine größte Angst ist aber auch, dass HdRo nicht mehr genügend Spieler hat und Server runterfährt. Ist ja immer recht wenig los in den Foren, da denkt man sich schon schlechtes.




Verdienen tust auf später genug, der Beruf ist da leider nichmehr so wichtig, seit dem AddOn. Aber gutes Geld kann man normalerweise als Rüstungsschmied machen und seit dem AddOn findet man als Schürfer auch "Mithril-Schuppen" bei Erz-Vorkommen und die kann man gut verkaufen.

Es gibt genügend Spieler in HdRO. Meistens sind Abends auf Belegaer im Serverweiten SNG Channel über 1000 Leute drin (Und das sind nicht alle).


----------



## Haszor (10. Mai 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> dem kann mann nix mehr hinzufügen...wow 60 zeit hammer geil... wow 70er zeit naja geht so ,,,wow 80er zeit gott ist das game totgemacht worden..  (von der story abgesehn die ist in laufe der addons eh abhanden gekommen)
> jetzt spiel ich hdro und muss sagen es übertrumpft wow um längen in fast jeder hinsicht vor allen weil in dem spiel die klassenbalance nicht totgernerft wird wegen pvp..



Kann ich zustimmen. Habe 3 1/2 Jahre WoW gezockt, dann HDRO
In WoW war das erst so, von level 1 bis ca. 30 "Wow, das macht richtig Spaß!" So, dann Schlingendorntal auf meinem RP-PvP Server, bis 35 immer ungehauen wurden was mich richtig genervt hat wenn dann so 60er kamen, aber gut das war Teil vom Spiel, und dachte "Ja gut, ist Tradition (Mit 60 bin ich dann auch dahin und hab alles getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)" Ab 40 wenn man sein Reittier hatte wurden die Quests langweilig usw. Dann endlich 60, High-End, D1 Farmen mega spaßig mit Kollegen aus der Gilde Vereinte Gnome, so MC, Spannung stieg... Zum ersten mal Raiiiiid! Das war dann auch so ziemlich eines der ersten Male meiner Gilde die da war, keiner wusste wie geht der Boss etc. ging nur um Spaß und alle meinten "Scheiße? Das ist MC? Mega krass!" Man fand das so super und ging los ... 1. Boss, keiner wusste was zu tun war, also Tank los und alles hinterher. Wipe. Nächster Versuch, etwas mehr Taktik ---> Erste Zauber der Bosse entdeckt. Wipe. Wipe. Wipe. Boss fällt. Jubelschreie im TS, 1000 Leute angeflüster "DER BOSS LIEGT!!!" 
Super, man fühlte sich ausbezahlt, nach Wochen kam man dann zum Chef Ragnaros als er dann endlich lag dachte man "Wow, endlich, es war eine lange anstrengende Reise, aber es hat geklappt" Gut, unsere Gilde war eher RP-PvE als nur PVE und wir haben nie Sachen wie Naxx gesehen oder die T2 Instanzen aber mega geil.
T1 hatte jeder ein paar Teile.. BC Release.... (Och nö, wurde doch grade lustig, wir schaffen Raggi jetzt first try, Hakkar wird jede Woche vorher noch gelegt und wir wagen uns auch an andere Raids wie AQ20 und 40) Aber gut man konnte nichts daran ändern also ging es los ... Das Video von BC wird gezeigt .... Wow, Illidan, Wir wissen nicht was uns erwartet! Ja, toll, alle waren aufgeregt und es ging in die Scherbenwelt, direkt in die Instanzen, nach einem Tag waren die ersten schon 65 (Und es hieß am Anfang von BC, ,,Von 60 auf 70 dauert es so lang wie von 1 auf 60 - Da hatte ich Panik^^) So gegrinde. Karazhan! Wohoo! Kara... Key? Was... Also bin ich nie nach Kara gegangen mit meinem Tank (Charakterwechsel und Gildenwechsel) In normalen Instanzen ist nichts mehr gedroppt für mich, also musste ich hero instanzen farmen gehen... "Tank sucht Gruppe für XXX" 3 Leute antworten... Sehen dein Equip ... "ja ne, bist zu low equipt" Ja, also Non Hero ist nichts mehr Hero darf ich nicht, also Karazhan irgendwann brauchte nur noch 1 den Key (Wieso brauchten damals dann alle? Dieser Wechsel hat keinen Sinn gemacht, zumal ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nur noch einen Teil des Schlüssels gebraucht habe - Ärgerlich) Also Kara farmen, ein paar Sachen gekriegt, Schlangenschrein... Super. Dailys werden eingeführt, "Wieso raiden? Kara lol omfg? UNFÄHIGER KACKBOON KARA IS WAS FÜR LOW BOBS WIR GEHN HIER GANZ ÜBELST UND VOLL FÜR ECHT (so kam die antwort in etwa) SCHON INNEN BT KLA?!" Gut, das hieß ich konnte BC vergessen, also nur noch Dailys und RP und RP war weißgott ein haufen scheiße geworden, jeder 3. war ein Vampir, die es in WoW nicht gibt, bzw Nathrezim heißen, Jeder 5. Kerl spielte einen weiblichen Charakter der ERP machen wollte, usw.
Wochen vor WOTLK, Bosse verlieren viele % HP, also kommt so ein "LOL OMFG LOW BOB" in den BT bis zu Terron, da wurde nur gewiped und das war auch das einzige mal das ich da war.

WOTLK
Quests, ja geil alter! Neue Quests, abwechslung... Was wohl die Vereinten Gnome machen? (Server Wechsel, Neuer Tank, Hordenseite) Bestimmt waren sie erfolgreicher als ich...
Instanzen, alles erinnerte - Zumindest mich - An Zukunft oder extremste Vergangenheit, also so Nexus Zukunft, weiß auch nicht aber das Gefühl hatte ich da, auch bei Naxx später, und Wie hieß das noch gleich? Die Instanz da im Fjord? ... Burg Utgarde! Genau ja! So das war die Vergangenheit. Nach einer Zeit war alles langweilig, und wie jemand vor mir hier schon geschrieben hat, nach ein zwei wochen war man 80 und hatte nichtmal ansatzweise alle Quests fertig, nicht einmal die Hälfte, Erfolge farmen? Nein das ist doch langweilig und es bringt nichts... Also mal wieder ans RP... Diesmal war nur noch jeder 20. ein Vampir, dafür jeder 3. Weibliche Char ein Kerl, Jeder 2. Schwanger, jeder 5. War unnormal groß und unnormal Stark laut FLAGRSP und jeder 7. hatte eine geheimnisvolle Aura oder war von einem Dämonen bessesen... Jeder 4. Spielte ein Kind. Super... Leck mich doch WoW! RP gewährleistet? Was ist das für RP wenn jeder 4. ein Kind mit T7 und Verräter der Menschheit spielt? Komm schon ein 6 Jähriges Kind das besser ausgerüstet ist als ich? Ja gut, kann ich nichts machen also kein RP mehr, mit Freunden kara gegangen wenn grad nichts los war, Naxxramas, Archavon .... Free loot, mal ehrlich... Archavon 2 tanks vor, alle draufhauen und aus den Stacheln raus... Naxxramas... Alles bomben und ehm ja aufpassen das ihr nicht sterbt, heiler geht ruhig afk ihr werdet nicht gebraucht... So kb mehr ... Malygos unerreichbar für mich... Jetzt ein original Zitat im SNG Channel .... "EY LEUTE !!! WTF ALTER OMG WOIHAÖWIPOH RÖLHÖL!!! ULDUAR!! ULDUUUUUUUUAR!!! WTF JA IMBA COOL" ... Ach Leute ihr könnt mich alle mal - WoW aufgehört. Buffed Cast vor 2 Wochen glaub ich angehört "Ulduar nerfs..." Ihr sagt während Naxx, ja Leute wir wollen das für alle zugänglich machen, aber die neue Raid Instanz mit 3.1. wird sehr fordernt. Jeden Tag hotfixes alles wird leichter. Argument vernichtet. Aber ich versteh's ja wenn ich höre nur 0,05% aller Spieler von WoW, das sind mitlerweile ja 11 MIllionen weltweit, haben das Sonnenbrunnenplateau gesehen. Die GM's werden schlechter und verschicken Items die alles im Umkreis von 30 Metern töten an 0815 Spieler und wenn sie diesen Schatz benutzen werden sie gebannt? Schlagt mal lieber den GM aufs maul (Tschuldigung aber wer würde das nicht benutzten?!?!) Also gut, während dieser Phase neues Game überlegt.... "Warhammer... Hm ja, ist interessant.... HDRO, ohja ich steh auf HDR! Gleich mal den Film ansehen (das war so ca. 01:00 Uhr, und ich bin beim intro eingepennt) Also gut, schlau gemacht.. Warhammer, nette Story, aber das ist mir zu PvP lastig und ich bin ein PvP Versager, HDRO PvE RP   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Super!!! Also sofort hin

HDRO
Gleich gedacht bei der Charaktererstellung: Welches Volk nehm ich? Da dachte ich an den Film... Legolas... Gimli...GIMLI! ZWERG! Zwerg genommen... Keine weiblichen Zwerge, schade eigentlich aber die bleiben ja immer weg! So... Wo kommt mein Charakter her huh? Wow cool! Blaues Gebirge!! Wie heißt er... Vorschläge... Vorsilben, Endungen! Wow, Dwendolin! Ja der Name gefällt mir... Klasse... Werte angesehen... Ja, klein rupig, dick... WÄCHTER! Direkt los... die einleitung... Super, nicht gleich ins "non-sense" gebiet wie WoW "Ja ehm hi, du bist hier, du heißt Peter, und hier ... Böse! Töte 6 davon klar?" Sondern "Seid gegrüßt! Die Zeremonie fängt bald an usw. Gehe zu Gimli und schick ihn her und bring die Bergarbeiter mit" Gleich hingelaufen alles hergeschickt... Gimli und man selbst teilt sich die Aufgabe... Epic feeling.. Am anfang Gandalf sehen und dann Gimli... Also schickt man sie los... Man trifft einen widerspenstigen Zwerg der keine Lust hat auf Langbärte, der das Tor verschlossen hat und man nicht zu Gimli kommt, Gimli will ihn aufhalten, der Zwerg haut sich durch eine Wand, ein Troll erscheint schlägt ihn um Gimli flieht man rennt hinterher haut alles um was da rum steht! Gimli an die Wand gedrängt "NEEEIN GIMLI DU MUSST DOCH NOCH LEGOLAS BELEIDIGEN!!" Der Troll haut Gimli um, tritt auf den Boden, und man kippt um... Er holt aus ... Schlägt auf... Nein Gandalf kommt reißt die Decke ein, licht kommt auf den Troll und Gimli ist gerettet! Was für ein epischer Einstieg! Und was ist bei WoW.... "Super, jetzt sind die 6 tot! Da sind aber noch 6 andere Böööööösewichte! Diese Bäume... BÖööse! Töte!" Oh.... Okay hab ich wohl übersehen hm? Gut die Einleitung in HDRO überstanden, jetzt noch die Befreiung von Thorins Halle, die Verfeindung der Grimmhands! Also immer wenn ich was Episches mitmache läuft's mir eiskalt über den Rücken und das passiert alle 20 Sekunden in HDRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich meine... Wie geil ist das denn? Du landest in der Epischen Handlung und triffst TOM BOMBADIIIIIIIIIL! Und er rettet dich vor Sambrog? wtf 3 mal eiskalt über den Rücken! Ping long dongelong und so! So viele geile Orte die man im Buch und im Film mitbekommt! Krickloch! Bree! Der Alte Wald! Moria! etc. Ich meine sowas ist zu episch als das es zu WoW passt, in WoW gibt's zwar auch ne Story, aber mal ehrlich, wie viele kennen die? 10%? Möglicherweise weniger. Hdro 20 level später... Wow.. Verlassene Herberge... Bilwisse machen Ärger und die Leute kämpfen ums bloße überleben! Sie fliehen vor dem bösen und lassen alles zurück und sehen dann den mächtigen Dwendolin Eisenschild, Wächter der Ered Luin, und bitten ihn um Hilfe, sie haben ein wichtiges Familien Erbstück verloren man soll es holen! Sowas ist zwar ähnlich wie Metzel das aber wenn man die Story davon hört! Traurig, Geil, Leicht-Episch! Und dann am Ende dankbarkeit! Einfach abnormal geil! So... Gold... 1000 Silber 1 Gold.... Sehr viel... Viel Gold kann man da nicht haben... *Gedanken an WoW: Ja also Leutz, EPIC FLIEGEN ODER IHR SEID scheißöääöäöäöäö! Also los 5000 Gold zum Reitlehrer und feddich" Gott echt... 5000 Gold farmen war nervig... Ich habs nie geschafft, kam auf 3200 und habs an eine Freundin verschenkt* So... RP foren Blizzard... "Wir wollen Housing pl0x!" HDRO ... Ja.. Hier Normales Haus? 1 Gold, 50 Silber die Woche bitte! (Okay man KAUFT sich das Haus und bezahlt Miete, merkwürdig aber immerhin geil! Das was man sich immer gewünscht hat!) Einrichtungsgegenstände! OMG WIE GEIL. Also richtet man es ein... Sippe bereitet einen Raid vor... RP-PvE yea.... Darauf hat man gewartet... Balrog... Guter Kampf... Balrog liegt.. Ein Einrichtungsgegenstand droppt... Die Waffe vom Balrog! Ich meine WTF? Wie geil ist das? Du kannst das Schwert vom Balrog in deinen Garten stellen damit man sich als Zwerg 3x mal so groß fühlt! Epic Feeling über den Rücken! Viele Viertel! Nachbarschafts-Freundschaften! "Straßenfeste", RP-Events... So weit das Auge reicht... WoW "Housing Pl0x???" So... WoW ... Achievments.... Guuut okay, dann kannst du was beweisen... Du hast das und das ganz toll gemacht.... Fertig. HDRO Buch der Taten! Da hast du was davon! 30 getötete Orcs in den Einsamen Landen, Bamm Dwendolin Eisenschild, Ork-Irgendwas!, 60 getötet, und du kriegst 1 Einfühlungsvermögung oder sonstwas und verbessert dich damit! WoW "Housing pl0x? Achievments besser pl0x? RP pl0x?" So... EPICS farmen in WoW mega nervig usw.... Wenn man sie hat, verzaubert man sie und sie werden besser.... Ja das wars, Legendäre Waffen sind eh unerreichbar außer die aus MC... Oder du kriegst etwas per Post (*hust GMs sind auch nur Fehlerhafte WoWler*) HDRO... Legendäre Waffen... Gib ihn einen Namen... Sie kriegen auch lvl ups! EPIC!!! EPIC FEELING!!!!! Dwendolin Eisenschild, Wächter der Ered Luin und seine gefürchtete Axt Fashor! Die, die sehr weh tut wenn sie das Gesicht trifft! Die, die WoW spieler zum weinen bring wenn es das Abo vernichtet! Die, die man sogar durch ein Fenster der Durchsichtigkeit sehen kann, eben die mit der es sich zu angeben lohnt! (Übrigens: Ich hab diese axt noch nicht, aber wehe ich erwische wen mit einer Waffe namens fashor! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein char is halt erst 24!^^)
Ich bin Dwendolin Eisenschild, ich spiele einen Zwerg Wächter. Was spielst du?! HDRO!

So, mein 40 Minuten Post soll JEDEM die Augen öffnen! 
Jetzt... Zerreißt mich in der Luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (10. Mai 2009)

> [........................]
> Jetzt... Zerreißt mich in der Luft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel zu Lang, wenig inhalt, viel zu selten enter gedrückt.


----------



## Kahrtoon (10. Mai 2009)

Ach Vetaro, das geht scho wenn man sich etwas durchbeist. ANsich schön zu lesen, aber die Darstellungen kann man vieleicht wirklich mehr unterstreichen und mehr Absätze reinbringen, die Info kommt aber rüber.

Trotzdem steht eigentlich die gleiche Aussage wie in den meisten Threads,aus verschiedenen Gründen zu LotRO gekommen (von WoW) und sich in das Spiel verliebt, it makes you goosebumps.


----------



## Torinborg (10. Mai 2009)

> Einrichtungsgegenstände! OMG WIE GEIL.



Wenn HdRO hierbei im Bereich der Komplexität und der Möglichkeiten der Crafter fürs Housing bei EQ 2 geklaut hätte (ja, so ein Housing würde mir langen) würde ich dein OMG WIE GEIL teilen. So kann ich nur ein OMG SEHR NETT sagen - der Rest passt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (10. Mai 2009)

Lisko34 schrieb:


> So, moin hab jetzt mal angetestet und muss sagen:
> 
> WEG MIT WOW UND HIN ZU LoTRO !!!!
> 
> ...


Ich teste seit gestern hdro und bin davon sehr überzeugt,die Zwischensequenzen,wo die Geschichte erzählt wird,die Eskort Quest,bei denen auch einiges an "Action" ist und man hat einfach das Gefühl "Das sind nicht nur einfache NPCs,die haben sogar etwas Leben und können mehr als nur Stehen. Was ich damit sagen will,die Welt ist lebendiger,man wird richtig in die Geschichte mit eingebunden und die Rotationen,zwischen questen und Sequenzenabenteuern ist genial, von dem kämpfen und der Grafik gar zu schweigen.

Werde wahrscheinlich auch mit wow aufhören und mit hdro anfangen und mir die Vollversion holen,nur noch eine Gilde würde fehlen.^^


----------



## Kahrtoon (10. Mai 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> nur noch eine Gilde würde fehlen.^^



Da musste dir noch einprägen, Sippe, Sippe, SIppe. Viele werden einen da mal drauf hinwesien wenn man noch Gilde gewöhnt ist, die meisten stört das nämlich etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(bei uns auf Morthond suchen momentan recht viele Sippen, weiß ja nicht wo du spielst)


----------



## Olfmo (10. Mai 2009)

@Haszor: schön geschrieben, ich hab zwar nie WoW gespielt aber ich kann dein Leid nachvollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vetaro: troll' dich... danke... meine Güte, natürlich ist es anstrengend zu lesen und hätte mehr Absätze vertragen können, aber anstatt das einfach hinzunehmen kannst du nichts anderes machen als den Schreiber runter zu machen... ich halt' mich ja echt zurück was diese nutzlosen Diskussionen mit dir angehen aber diesmal war's echt zu viel des guten...


----------



## HappyChaos (10. Mai 2009)

Kahrtoon schrieb:


> Da musste dir noch einprägen, Sippe, Sippe, SIppe. Viele werden einen da mal drauf hinwesien wenn man noch Gilde gewöhnt ist, die meisten stört das nämlich etwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja,Morthond spiel ich,derzeit Waffenmeister,weil er mir vom dmg her ganz gut gefällt und einen Wächter,keine Ahnung,hdro Zwerge als Tanks haben Style^^


----------



## Kahrtoon (10. Mai 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Ja,Morthond spiel ich,derzeit Waffenmeister,weil er mir vom dmg her ganz gut gefällt und einen Wächter,keine Ahnung,hdro Zwerge als Tanks haben Style^^




Wenn du magst kannst du dich ja mal bei uns melden, Sippenleiter ist Ayrton aka Arohen, kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Fullquote :}



_Sehr schön geschrieben, kann alles voll und ganz unterstreichen und hab in etwa genauso gefühlt :-)_


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Mai 2009)

Ich mag HdRO auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meculer (11. Mai 2009)

> Direkt los... die einleitung... Super, nicht gleich ins "non-sense" gebiet wie WoW "Ja ehm hi, du bist hier, du heißt Peter, und hier ... Böse! Töte 6 davon klar?"




xDDDD ich schmiess mich weg du bringst es aufn Punkt! xD


selber fast 3 Jahre WoW... hmm ja auch zu HdRO gewechselt schon letztes jahr märz....eine sehr gute Entscheidung



achja ich suche auch noch eine Gil... eh Sippe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf Belegaer !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*hust*

.........and in the darkness bind them! [EPIC] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Vetaro (11. Mai 2009)

Olfmo schrieb:


> @Vetaro: troll' dich... danke... meine Güte, natürlich ist es anstrengend zu lesen und hätte mehr Absätze vertragen können, aber anstatt das einfach hinzunehmen kannst du nichts anderes machen als den Schreiber runter zu machen... ich halt' mich ja echt zurück was diese nutzlosen Diskussionen mit dir angehen aber diesmal war's echt zu viel des guten...



Er hat ausdrücklich darum gebeten. Ich habe diese Punkte vorgebracht, weil ich sie so meinte. Soll ich nach dem Prinzip "Er hat sich so viel Mühe gegeben, da tuen wir ihm doch besser nichts" jegliche kurze Kritik zurückhalten? Und es ist ja jetzt nicht so, als ob ich ihn punkt für punkt auseinandergenommen hätte. Selbst dein Post zu mir war deutlich bissiger als meiner. Anders gesagt: Komm bitte mal runter von deinem anti-trip.


----------



## Lintflas (11. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine individuelle knappe Sichtweise auf WoW und LOTRO:


Spielerisch betrachtet ist WoW meiner Meinung nach so gut wie tot. Witzigerweise haben das bisher nur die wenigsten begriffen.
Wenn man in WoW seinen Xten Twink hochlevelt, ist man bis auf wenige Ausnahmen von Level 1-70 komplett allein unterwegs, da die
meisten Mitspieler tunnelblickartig schnellstens die 80 erreichen wollen. Ab 70 gehts dann wieder, aber so toll isses dann auch wieder 
nicht, da man die Instanzen im normalen wie im heroischen Modus irgendwann auswendig kennt. Ab 80 kommt dann nur noch raiden, farmen, raiden, farmen, und PvP. Das wars! 
Das Crafting-System ist das mit Abstand schlechteste das ich jemals in einem MMORPG erlebt habe, und es ist eher nervtötend als motivierend die letzten
Skillpunkte bis 450 zu erreichen, und unglaublicherweise gibt es beim Marktführer immer noch kein Housing!
Man kann seinen Charakter absolut nicht individualisieren, und der grenzwertig miese Umgangston der teilweise sehr primitiven Community hat mich manchmal
echt sprachlos gemacht. 

*Ein MMORPG ist letztendlich immer nur so gut wie seine Community*, und wenn man es mit diesem Maßstab misst, ist WoW das reinste Gruselkabinett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Lotro hat man ein geniales PVE das durch die epischen instanzierten Buchquests vorangetrieben wird, und für das man zu normalen
Tageszeiten stets Gruppen findet, da die Server übrigens voller sind als die meisten WoW-Server.
Man hat ein absolut motivierendes Crafting-System bei dem man sogar per Crit-Chance besondere Gegenstände herstellen kann. 
Das Housing ist absolut spitze, wenn man es jetzt nicht mit Vanguard oder EQ2 vergleicht. 
Die Welt von Lotro ist grafisch das stimmigste was es jemals im MMORPG-Bereich gegeben hat, und die Community ist weitgehend sehr freundlich
und hilfsbereit. Es gibt kaum geistige Tiefflieger, die Dich in den Channels belästigen. Die Klassen sind der Hammer, und das
Skillsystem ist einfach nur großartig, da fast jeder getötete Mob und fast jeder Einsatz jeder Fähigkeit den Char voranbringt. 
Durch das Buch der Taten ist das Farmen in Lotro sogar nahezu motivierend. Die Raidinstanzen sind sehr atmosphärisch und motivieren
ebenfalls. Der Item-Wahn hält sich in Grenzen, da jeder über kurz oder lang ohne allzu großen Streß an sein Rüstungsset kommt.

Wenn Du LOTRO also eine Chance gibst, und deinen Kopf mal ein wenig von dieser WoW-Gehirnwäsche befreit hast, eröffnet sich Dir mit Lotro
das schönste MMORPG das man zur Zeit spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber Psssst, nicht weitersagen!


----------



## Nachtglanz (11. Mai 2009)

Einfach beides antesten.

Es is eindeutig geschmackssache. Hab zwischendrin auch mal HDRO getestet, aber halt gemerkt das es mir nicht so liegt wie WoW.

Trotzdem beides Spitzen-Spiele!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (11. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Er hat ausdrücklich darum gebeten. Ich habe diese Punkte vorgebracht, weil ich sie so meinte. Soll ich nach dem Prinzip "Er hat sich so viel Mühe gegeben, da tuen wir ihm doch besser nichts" jegliche kurze Kritik zurückhalten? Und es ist ja jetzt nicht so, als ob ich ihn punkt für punkt auseinandergenommen hätte. Selbst dein Post zu mir war deutlich bissiger als meiner. Anders gesagt: Komm bitte mal runter von deinem anti-trip.





Wenn man am Ende eines Posts "jetzt zerreißt mich in der Luft" mit nachfolgendem Smiley schreibt, dann ist das wohl kaum ernst gemeint... aber vermutlich nimmst du das tatsächlich so wahr, kann ja schließlich nicht sein dass DU dich irrst, großer Meister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein "Anti-Trip" ist natürlich auch das, was ich tagtäglich im Forum mach', ich klappere sämtliche Threads ab und bin gegen alles, poste nutzlose Kommentare und als intelligente Anmerkungen getarnte Flames... nebenbei werbe ich auch noch für meinen Blog und bin der Meinung, was ich sage gilt und wer was anderes sagt, wird so lange totargumentiert, bis er sich verzieht.

Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Auf eine weitere Diskussion werde ich mich nicht einlassen, ich zieh' mich wieder in meine kleine Box zurück, aus der ich vermutlich nie raus komme und versuch', den Usern hier zu helfen wenn sie Fragen haben... eigentlich schon peinlich dass ich überhaupt auf dich reagiert habe... ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei meinen Fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetlin (11. Mai 2009)

signed @Olfmo

Olfmo hätte ja nicht erwartet das du mal so aus der Haut fahren könntest.

btt. 
Ob WoW oder HdRO die Antwort ist sobald die frage im HdRO Forum gestellt wird mehr als vorhersehbar.
Die sachlichkeit mit der die sache weitest gehends angegangen wird ein indiz das der Großteil aller die HdRO spielen sachlich und nüchtern an so ein Thema heran gehen.

Im WoW Forumsteil hätte man einen ganz anderen Chatverlauf erwarten können der ein wenig mehr in die richtung "Ey alda deine Mudda ...".
Damit will ich nicht sagen die WoW Community ist schlechter als die HdRO doch allein aufgrund des Umfangs gibt es viel mehr Schwarze Schafe die auffallen.

WoW ist ein Spiel das richtig beginnt wenn das leveln abgeschlossen ist, und man bereit zum Raiden ist.
WAR ist ein Spiel das in jedem Tier wieder neu anfängt sobald man das Tier maximal level erreicht hat.
HdRO ist ein Spiel das beginnt sobald man sich eingeloged hat und denn ersten blick auf die Welt erhascht hat.

gruß
Tetlin


----------



## Vanier (11. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele auch Beide Spiel, je nach lust doch meistens bleib ich länger bei Herr der Ringe hängen
da stimmt "für mich" einfach alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Liwanu (11. Mai 2009)

Tetlin schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Spiel das richtig beginnt wenn das leveln abgeschlossen ist, und man bereit zum Raiden ist.
> WAR ist ein Spiel das in jedem Tier wieder neu anfängt sobald man das Tier maximal level erreicht hat.
> HdRO ist ein Spiel das beginnt sobald man sich eingeloged hat und denn ersten blick auf die Welt erhascht hat.



Hallo,

ich war gerade dabei selbst einen Text zu verfassen, aber dein Post hat es mir erleichtert. Ich glaube besser kann man es nicht schreiben ausser es nur zu umschreiben.

Beide Spiele haben wirklich ihre Vor- und Nachteile, welche Spiele aber nicht? In WoW hatte ich einfach immer das Gefühl gehabt, dass ich gehetzt werde und nicht schnell genug hinterherkomme. Das hat sich aber auch durch WotLK geändert. Ich als Casual Spieler bin nun zum ersten mal seit dem ich WoW Spiele im Endcontent angelangt. Ich besitze T7,5 und T8 interessiert mich nicht, da ich kaum verbesserungen dadurch bekomme (Teils sogar schlechter)

Warhammer habe ich ca. 2 Monate gespielt, bis es kein Spaß mehr gemacht hat. Es ist vergleichbar mit WoW und hat mir deshalb kaum einen neuen Anreiz gegeben.

Nun zu HDRO. Es ist ein wirklich sehr gutes und stimmungsvolles Spiel, das noch an ein paar ecken einen feinschliff bekommen könnte. Es ist einfach so wie Tetlin es beschrieben hat - Du logst dich ein und das Spiel beginnt. Wenn du Rollenspiel begeistert bist, dann wirst du schon merken, dass dieses Spiel einen fesselt. Man braucht sich keine gedanken zu machen ob man die besten Gegenstände trägt, oder wieviel DPS man fährt, wieviel HP der Tank hat. Die Rollen der Klassen sind klar verteilt und man weiß sofort was auf einen da zukommt und wie man sich zu verhalten hat.

Den Tipp mit dem selbst spielen, kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ich kann dir gerne bei deinen Probeläufen unter die Arme greifen, damit du vielleicht einen noch besseren Einblick bekommst. 

Schreib mir eine PM falls du interesse hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Mai 2009)

Ich finde übrigens auch, dass von mir kaum kreative Beiträge kommen, oder welche in denen ich für andere Leute recherchiert habe oder einfach Fragen beantworte oder eine nicht-negative Meinung äußere.

Olfmo, du bist in einem anti-trip gegen mich. Wie jemand der sich immer merkt wenn er an einer roten Ampel halten muss, die grünen aber nicht mitzählt und am Ende behauptet, das Verkehrssystem hätte sich gegen ihn verschworen. Es ist völlig egal, wie viel normale posts ich schreibe, du siehst nur die, in denen ich mich nach persönlichem ermessen nicht okay verhalten habe. Ich habe natürlich meine eigenen Beiträge gesucht um die Links oben zu finden und dabei festgestellt, dass die Anzahl an posts, die du kritisieren könntest, aktuell unheimlich gering ist. Ich verlinke nichtmal andauernd Blogeinträge, die mit den jeweiligen Themen zu tun haben.

Und ausserdem: Ja, auch ich hab das nicht völlig ernst gemeint. Du darfst sagen, dass du ironisch warst. Mir wird das Recht nicht zugestanden? Wenn ich ihn ernsthaft runtermachen hätte wollen, hätte ich ganze Sätze geschrieben. Ich _habe_ es ihm gegenüber nicht böse gemeint.

Du hast mir in zwei Posts vorgeworfen, ich seie ein Troll, gegen alles, poste nutzlose kommentare, flame und mache werbung. Du warst in deinen Posts mir gegenüber _viel_ böser als ich in dem Post der diese Reaktionen ausgelöst habe und in den letzten 30 die ich geschrieben habe. Ich finde das ziemlich heftig, vielleicht siehst du das aber anders.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (11. Mai 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Mich stört an WoW dieser Leistungsdruck auf unserem Server immer die Ersten oder einer der ersten zu sein, die den Boss XY gelegt haben. Außerdem fühle ich mich langsam als Pala diskriminiert von Blizzard, verarscht ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Und auf die Frage warum WoW so erfolgreich ist, würde ich mal sagen: Es hat früher als es veröffentlicht wurde, die meisten Möglichkeiten geboten. Daraufhin haben ein paar Leute angefangen zu spielen und fanden es gut. Das hat sich wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet. (viele Spieler haben mit WoW vielleicht angefangen, weil Blizz damals für qualitative gute  Spiele stand, wie Diablo)
> Die Pro-spieler wollten ihre Chars nicht aufgeben in die sie soviel Zeit investiert haben und haben weitergespielt. Das hat viele neue Spieler angelockt. "bei einem Spiel wo viele Spieler sind, muss das SPiel gut sein".
> ...




Genauso ging es mir auch immer. Der ständige Leistungsdruck bei WoW hat auf Dauer nur noch genervt. War man eben nur Gelegenheitsspieler, konnte man nicht dauernd in irgendwelche Raids gehen. Ich war und bin einfach jemand, der nicht täglich spielen kann. Das liegt vorallem an meinem Job und mein übriges Privatleben soll auch nicht hinten an stehen. Somit kam es oft vor, dass ich 14 Tage nicht online war. Da war man schon fast immer abgeschrieben. Bei HDR ist das absolut nicht der Fall und das gefällt mir daran so gut. Der Druck ist praktisch nicht vorhanden.
Ich verdiene mit dem Beruf als Schürfer und Rüstungsschmied derzeit sehr gut. Die Erze gehen im AH weg wie nix und sind heiss begehrt. Auch die fertigen Rüstungsteile lassen sich doch recht gut verkaufen, zumindest erziele ich damit ganz gute Erfolge.
Leider hast du schon recht, dass die Spielerzahl das wohl grösste "Problem" ist. Aber Angst zu haben, dass die Server mal ganz verschwinden braucht man wohl nicht. Kann ich mir jedenfalls net vorstellen.


----------



## Squizzel (11. Mai 2009)

Können wir uns einfach darauf einigen, dass irgendjemand einen Vetarosandsackthread aufmacht, indem man immer dann Dampf ablassen kann, wenn es nötig ist und dafür die anderen Thread davon befreien?

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Haszor (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde ja Veteraro oder wie man seinen Namen noch gleich schreibt (tut mir leid) hat nur konstruktive Kritik an mich weitergegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharinas (11. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Viel zu Lang, wenig inhalt, viel zu selten enter gedrückt.


       vetaro ,sy.....ich ich fand es sehr treffend, aber du "weltversteher" nervst mich mitlerweile! Ich lese seit Monaten mitunter deine posts und Antworten. Bist du eigentlich
auch mal im Spiel oder mußt Du immer deinen besserwissenden Senf dazu geben? 
Es gibt auch viele , die nicht so ein Fachwissen wie Du besitzen!

PS: Für Rechtschreibfehler und wenige Enter möchte ich mich entschuldigen.


----------



## meerp (11. Mai 2009)

pharinas schrieb:


> vetaro ,sy.....ich ich fand es sehr treffend, aber du "weltversteher" nervst mich mitlerweile! Ich lese seit Monaten mitunter deine posts und Antworten. Bist du eigentlich
> auch mal im Spiel oder mußt Du immer deinen besserwissenden Senf dazu geben?
> Es gibt auch viele , die nicht so ein Fachwissen wie Du besitzen!
> 
> PS: Für Rechtschreibfehler und wenige Enter möchte ich mich entschuldigen.



/sign... ist nun mal so warum schweigen wenns stimmt?


----------



## Vetaro (11. Mai 2009)

Mooment mal, ihr beiden direkt vor mir. 
Pharinas, du hast gerade gesagt, dass andere leute nicht so viel wissen wie ich, und dass du es schlecht findest, dass ich ihnen was sage. Ist das jetzt neuerdings verboten? Wenn ihr in einem Forum erwartet, _nicht_ die Meinungen anderer Leute lesen zu müssen, ist dann nicht irgendwas falsch?

Und Meerp hat das gesagt, was ich vorher auch gesagt hatte: Warum sollte ich schweigen wenn meine Punkte nunmal stimmen?

Anders gesagt: Warum habt ihr das recht, mir irgendwas vorzuwerfen, ich darf aber keine neun Worte ruhiger, nicht mal völlig ernst gemeinter Kritik ausüben? Wer hat euch das Recht dazu gegeben?

Und noch eine Frage: Hättet ihr euch getraut, so auf mich draufzuhauen, wenn nicht jemand anderes vor euch im Thread das schon getan hätte?


----------



## Squizzel (11. Mai 2009)

Weil man von der Forenpolizei eins aufm Deckel bekommt, wenn man die Wahrheit spricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharinas (11. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Mooment mal, ihr beiden direkt vor mir.
> Pharinas, du hast gerade gesagt, dass andere leute nicht so viel wissen wie ich, und dass du es schlecht findest, dass ich ihnen was sage. Ist das jetzt neuerdings verboten? Wenn ihr in einem Forum erwartet, _nicht_ die Meinungen anderer Leute lesen zu müssen, ist dann nicht irgendwas falsch?
> 
> Und Meerp hat das gesagt, was ich vorher auch gesagt hatte: Warum sollte ich schweigen wenn meine Punkte nunmal stimmen?
> ...


Ich möchte nicht auf dich draufhauen, keineswegs, nur, akzeptierst du andere Meinungen? Du kannst anderen Leuten natürlich was sagen, nur, ist  halt mein Eindruck, von oben herab!

Es kommt drauf an, wie man es sagt, und wenn es Dich  langweilt oder nervt antworte halt nicht.

PS: Ich traue mich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (11. Mai 2009)

Wenigstens beginnt die Thread-Überschrift nicht mit "Lohnt es sich.....". Ist doch fast schon ein Fortschritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharinas (11. Mai 2009)

DavidF schrieb:


> Wenigstens beginnt die Thread-Überschrift nicht mit "Lohnt es sich.....". Ist doch fast schon ein Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HDRO zu spielen oder V..... zu lesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (12. Mai 2009)

Moin, laßt mal den Vetaro in Ruhe. Der will doch nur spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Einfach ignorieren oder drüber lesen ...fertig.


----------



## teroa (12. Mai 2009)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Ich als Casual Spieler bin nun zum ersten mal seit dem ich WoW Spiele im Endcontent angelangt.



sorry wenn ich das sage aber im grunde waren mmorpgs schon immer zeitlastig,und wer solch eine zeit nicht aufbringen kann /will ist in einem mmorpg falsch..
klingt zwar blöd aber ist nun mal so. zeig mir mal 1 mmorpg was auf so ne niedrigen casualschiene fährt wie wow es macht (ftp mal weggelassen da nicht nennenswert)
und die casualschiene die wow mittlerweile fährt ist nicht gesund für nen mmorpg,das  zeigen ja die sinkenden spielerzahlen in eu und amerika....


----------



## mausepaul (12. Mai 2009)

> Weil man von der Forenpolizei eins aufm Deckel bekommt, wenn man die Wahrheit spricht




So siehts aus...


----------



## Vetaro (12. Mai 2009)

mausepaul schrieb:


> So siehts aus...



Wie, was, moment mal, an welcher Stelle hattest _du_ denn was gegen mich gesagt und wurdest unterdrückt?


----------



## -bloodberry- (12. Mai 2009)

Hört jetzt mal auf mit dem Quatsch oder es hagelt ein paar Verwarnungen. <_<


----------



## Rainbringer (12. Mai 2009)

LotRo wenn man wert auf Community legt. Klar gibts auch da Spinner und jede menge Egomanen, aber bei weitem nicht so wie bei WoW. Ausserdem ist der Ton bei LotRo wesentlich gemäßigter, Beleidigungen nicht die Regel.
Ich hab WoW bis zum Erbrechen gespielt, hatte 8 70er, aus 2 sind dann noch 80er geworden, bevor mir die Galle hoch kam. Ich habs auch nur geschafft, weil ich in einer guten GIlde gespielt habe, wo sich meistens respektiert wurde und kein PvP ausser Arena, denn in BGs wird am meisten beleidigt.
VOm Gameplay kann ich nur der ersten Antwort beipflichten, das muß man testen um zu sehen, was man persönlich am liebsten mag.


----------



## EvilTwin (12. Mai 2009)

Ausserdem ist der Einstieg in LOTRO wesentlich angenehmer weil sich nicht jeder für den imba mega roxxor hält.
Ka, wie man bei dem ganzen geflame in wow noch spaß haben kann wenn man neu anfängt.


----------



## Sprite13 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich persönlich finde den Stil der Ausrüstung, und generell den der ganzen Umwelt viel erwachsener und auch mehr ins Fantasy passender. Während bei WoW 20 Mal eingleich aussehendes Item mit anderen Stats droppt, gibt es in HdRo echt schöne Sachen.


----------



## Fox82 (12. Mai 2009)

In HDRO gibts Zierwerk und Hobbitfrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## gopper0815 (12. Mai 2009)

Was die Abwechslung der items im HdrO angeht kann ich nur beipflichten. Teilweise steh ich in ner größeren Stadt wie Bree und bestaune die Höherleveligen Chars ob ihrer Kleidung. Da gleicht kein Teil dem anderen, sei es nun weil es so viele Items gibt, oder aufgrund der Möglichkeit mit Farbein einzufärben. Man kann seinen Char wirklich sehr individuell gestalten.


----------



## MoVedder (12. Mai 2009)

das 2te..


take care


----------



## MoVedder (12. Mai 2009)

das 2te..


take care


----------



## Haszor (12. Mai 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> das  zeigen ja die sinkenden spielerzahlen in eu und amerika....


Naja, trotzdem bleibt es seit Monaten auf 11,5 Millionen Spielern weltweit, also wenn einer aufhört rutscht wer neues nach, so Recht mit dem Argument
hast du nicht!

Und zu "Ich persönlich finde den Stil der Ausrüstung". An sich hast du Recht ja, stimme dir zu.
Aber ich habe noch keinen Hut gesehen der toll aussieht!


----------



## Liwanu (12. Mai 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich das sage aber im grunde waren mmorpgs schon immer zeitlastig,und wer solch eine zeit nicht aufbringen kann /will ist in einem mmorpg falsch..
> klingt zwar blöd aber ist nun mal so. zeig mir mal 1 mmorpg was auf so ne niedrigen casualschiene fährt wie wow es macht (ftp mal weggelassen da nicht nennenswert)
> und die casualschiene die wow mittlerweile fährt ist nicht gesund für nen mmorpg,das  zeigen ja die sinkenden spielerzahlen in eu und amerika....



Nein, MMO's müssen eben nicht immer Zeitlastig sein. Das ist nämlich genau der Punkt an dem sich immer alle aufhängen. Die Entwickler erzählen einem etwas davon, dass jeder Spieler etwas erreichen kann, egal wieviel Zeit in Anspruch genommen wird. Natürlich fällt am Ende das Ergebniss auch anders aus, als bei jemanden der jeden Tag 2-3h spielt.

Doch der Ansatz der Entwickler ist es, jedem etwas recht zu machen und jeder soll etwas erreichen können. Doch bei WoW sieht das die Community anders! Zu schnell sind Arena Teile für ein Casual gefarmt, das natürlich die Hardcore PvP Spieler stört. Zu schnell hat man seine T Sets gesammelt, das natürlich die fleißigen Gilden stört. Deswegen verlieren solche Spiele an Spielern deren E-Penis schrumpft und sie sich nicht mehr einzigartig fühlen. 

Jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden, ob es das Geld wert ist - für diese Zeit die man aufbringt. Aber man ist nicht gleich in einem mmorpg falsch weil man nur am WE spielen kann, oder weil es viel Zeit braucht. WoW ist allerdings schon in der Entwicklung so weit, dass es einfach nur noch an E-Sports grenzt. Neuer Content ...wusshhhhhhh... aufgesaugt.... content clear. Jeder will der beste sein und die tollste rüstung tragen, die coolsten Erfolge haben. Hat man einen Teil davon erreicht, wird es langsam langweilig und viele Spieler springen ab und kommen zum nächsten Addon wieder.


Btt: Warum sind in WoW viele Items vom Stil gleich? Es kostet Zeit und Geld neue Gegenstände zu erschaffen. WoW hat eine unmenge an Gegenstände im Spiel und Hdro hat wenige. Der Effekt ist aber der selbe. Viele Gegenstände Produzieren die gleich aussehen oder weniger Gegenstände ins Spiel einbinden, die am Ende ebenfalls jeder trägt.

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als ich in den Etten war und viele der Spieler einfach gleich ausgesehen haben (War schon wie in WoW) - Keine Zierwek funktion möglich.


----------



## teroa (12. Mai 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Naja, trotzdem bleibt es seit Monaten auf 11,5 Millionen Spielern weltweit, also wenn einer aufhört rutscht wer neues nach, so Recht mit dem Argument
> hast du nicht!



jo aber mich zb würde es als entwickler schon stören wenn die hauptländer europa/amerika  sinken und die asiatischen steigen und die haben ja glaube eh nicht diese art von monatsabo wie unsereins.
und obs 11,5 mille sind sei auch mal dahingestellt....


----------



## Squizzel (12. Mai 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich das sage aber im grunde waren mmorpgs schon immer zeitlastig,und wer solch eine zeit nicht aufbringen kann /will ist in einem mmorpg falsch..
> klingt zwar blöd aber ist nun mal so. zeig mir mal 1 mmorpg was auf so ne niedrigen casualschiene fährt wie wow es macht (ftp mal weggelassen da nicht nennenswert)
> und die casualschiene die wow mittlerweile fährt ist nicht gesund für nen mmorpg,das  zeigen ja die sinkenden spielerzahlen in eu und amerika....



Hirnrissig. Ich kann einen großen Content anbieten oder viele kleine Gleichwertige.

In WoW gibt es nur einen großen Content. Man kann am Ende nichts anderes machen als Progress. Also wird dieser so aufgebauscht, dass er möglichst viel Zeit frisst (naja mitlerweile nicht mehr). Oder man macht PvP. Das frisst jedoch viel Zeit, da man "üben" muss um oben mitzuhalten. Aber für einen Raider reicht auch das bischen Feierabends-PvP.
Lotro geht andere Wege. Dort gibt es auch Progress, es ist jedoch nur ein kleiner, bzw. kleinerer Teil des Spiels. Für jemanden der nicht viel Zeit hat ist es hier möglich mitzuziehen. Für jemanden der mehr Zeit und für den der Inhalt des kleinen Progress nicht ausreicht, gibt es andere, weitere Inhalte.
Das lustige an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man genau diese Inhalte eigentlich (indirekt) auch in WoW hat. Nur nutzt die keine Sau. Sie sind auch nicht so gut umgesetzt. Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen: RP. Man kann es auch in WoW machen. Aber hier fehlt das Ambiente und es kommt nicht so richtig Stimmung aus. Zumal 90% aller RP'er mit ihren weiblichen Chars eh nur auf das virtuelle Ficken aus sind *kotz* Porncraft in Goldshire.


----------



## Ferethor (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn endlich meine Gamecard ankommen würde! Will wieder mit meinem Waffenmeister die Nordhöhen durchstreifen. Diesmal allerdings mit einer Gilde. Alleine ist HdRo mir zu still. Also wer Lust hat, ich fange bald wieder an mit meinem Waffenmeister auf Stufe 25 auf Belegaer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Hirnrissig. Ich kann einen großen Content anbieten oder viele kleine Gleichwertige.



Der satz kommt mir total wichtig vor. Das klingt gerade als würde da ziemlich viel Spiel-Theorie hinter stecken, hast du da vielleicht noch irgendwie mehr zu?


----------



## Squizzel (13. Mai 2009)

Nö nur die Erfahrung aus einigen MMOs

UO: viel Minikontent, es gab keinem Progress, es gab 3 PvP Arten (Guild, Faction, 1on1), farmen, Häuserbasteln, RP, fummeln am Char, da man innerhalb von wenigen Tagen die Skillung (Klasse) vollkommen neu orientieren kann, viel Gildenevent.
--> Hat mich lange gefesselt, kaum Geheule in den Foren, bis Garriot ging und EA das Studio übernahm.

DAoC: Content war PvP, hoch motivierend (immer noch der Beste) aber extrem Zeitraubend. Eine Reichsrang 10 Manabombe konnte ganze Gruppen aus Frischlingen auseinandernehmen. War man da neu und hatte nicht soviel Zeit oder einfach Lust sich nur auf PvP zu versteifen... es stellte sich bald frust und damit für mich auch das Spiel. Von der der Atmo würde ich es vielleicht sogar heute noch spielen.

WoW: Anfangs zwei große Content: Progress und PvP. Im PvP mußte man 7 Tage die Woche am Ball bleiben um einen hohen Rang zu erreichen. Im Gegensatz zu PvP bekam man damit aber nur bessere Rüstungen und konnte auch gegen einen obersten Feldmarshal bestehen. Für Progress mußte man Glück haben in eine gute und disziplinierte Gilde zu kommen, ansonsten hat man wie 90% der Spieler nichts gesehen. Dieser Spaß verschiebt sich nun in Richtung: wir machen den Content leichter und schneller erreichbar. Das Problem an der Sache: es wird kein Ersatz, kein zusätzlicher Content angeboten, so stellt sich zwischen den Raids Langeweile ein.

Lotro: einige kleine Contents. Spaß in kleinen Gruppeninstanzen, die knackig sein können und in großen Raids - man verliert den Anschluss nicht. Dazwischen kümmert man sich um sein Handwerk um Gildenmitglieder zu unterstützen oder sein Vermögen anzuhäufen. Oder ziehe ich mir einen neuen Twink? Warum nicht!? Am nächsten Tag stehe ich auf den Hobbingen Feldern und lade ein fleißiges Bauerbienchen in mein Haus ein, dass mich ganz verdutzt darüber ausfragt, wie ich dazu komme als Zwerg im Südviertel zu wohnen. 
Jetzt mag der WoW-Spieler sagen: Ja und? Die Möglichkeit für Handwerk, Twinken und RP habe ich auch in WoW. BULLSHIT! Mein schrottiges gecraftetes Zeug unter Stufe 70 will kein Schwein, auf Stufe 70 ist es gebunden und/oder zu teuer und auf 80 brauchts keiner, da alle mit easy Epix rumrennen. Twinken? Es gibt nichts ätzenderes in WoW, da das Spiel erst ab Caplevel beginnt. RP!? Um es mal mit WoW-Worten zu sagen: selfpwnt zomfgololol! Porno-RP in Goldshire muss ich nicht nachspielen, dass macht RL mehr Spaß.

Kennt ihr die Spieleschmiede Bioware? Sie bringt das Star Wars MMO Old Republic 2010 auf den Markt und wird den gleichen Weg gehen wie Lotro: weniger Progress mehr Storyline. Und wer Bioware kennt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, wir haben damit gerade nebenbei irgendwie 'nen total wichtigen Bereich des Spielmachens entdeckt. 

(Im folgenden Beispiel sieht "content" aus wie ein langgestreckter tentakel Half Life 2 hat einen geraden content. Bioshock hat einen fokussierten content, von dem in alle richtungen kleinere ärmchen ausgehen. 
Morrowind hat einen fokussierten content, aber an der gleichen Stelle an der dieser Anfängt, beginnen hunderte andere Arme, aus denen weitere content-Arme wachsen.

Was ich so wichtig daran finde: MMORPGs haben für mich zumindest immer die Vielärmigkeit bedeutet. Meistens die des haupt-armes (level 1 bis maximum) von dem alle möglichen weiteren arme abgehen (crafting und so). Wenn ein Spiel nun diese Viel-Armigkeit zum moralischen Imperativ erheben möchte, wie HdRO, dann ist es wichtig, dass das _ende_ jedes der haupt-Arme genauso weit hoch ragt wie das des stammes.
 Bei WoW reicht der Crafting-Arm nicht mehr bis an die spitze des Level-Arms (über den Level-Arm reichen nur noch die Arme "PvP" und "Raid" hinaus).

Wenn man jetzt ein Spiel nicht von grundauf erfinden würde (also von der handlung und dem setting) sondern aus der theorie, könnte man mit diesen Armen beginnen. Wie großartig wäre es, dieses Open-World-Prinzip aus Elder Scrolls oder GTA in einem MMO einzubringen*. Ein Spiel so zu machen, dass viele viele Arme vom Boden aus gehen, die alle sehr weit nach oben reichen, sich an manchen stellen kreuzen und miteinander verschlingen... und dass sie alle am Ende auf der gleichen Höhe ankommen.

Man kann aber eben auch Spiele mithilfe der Content-Tentakeln erklären. Diese ganze Idee bietet einem endlich die Möglichkeit, einen wirklich komplizierten theoretischen Umstand in Worte zu fassen**.

___________________
* Habe gerade nach dem Schreiben diese Zeilen erfahren, dass ein GTA-MMO geplant ist

** Ich erinnere mich, mit glaube ich Cyberflips einmal WoW mit einer Autobahn verglichen zu haben, und HdRO mit einer Dorfstraße, an der rechts und links weitere kleine Dörfer abzweigen und wo das Ziel nicht eindeutig der ort ist, der am Ende der Straße liegt, auf der man losfährt.

*** Ich finde übrigens immernoch, dass ich, anstatt was sinnvolles zu produzieren, ausschliesslich besserwisserische postings erzeuge in denen Leute runtergemacht und mit argumenten zu brei zerstampft werden.


----------



## Fox82 (13. Mai 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Naja, trotzdem bleibt es seit Monaten auf 11,5 Millionen Spielern weltweit, also wenn einer aufhört rutscht wer neues nach, so Recht mit dem Argument
> hast du nicht!
> 
> Und zu "Ich persönlich finde den Stil der Ausrüstung". An sich hast du Recht ja, stimme dir zu.
> Aber ich habe noch keinen Hut gesehen der toll aussieht!



Was ich nicht verstehe Haszor, du hast doch grad mit HDRO angefangen oder? Ich hab deine ganzen Fred´s gelesen und irgendwie hinterlassen die einen faden beigeschmack bei mir weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass du nur etwas suchst was genauso wie WOW ist nur irgendwie anders...Vielleicht sollte man endlich mal ganz Allgemein gesprochen von diesen doofen WOW vs. HDRO vergleichen wegkommen weil diese beiden Spiele einfach komplett unterschiedlich sind und auf andere Dinge fokusiert sind...HDRO ist nicht WOW und umgekehrt weil Äpfel auch nicht nach Birnen schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Fox82 (13. Mai 2009)

Und nochwas...für mich ist WOW nicht gut nur weil es 11,5 Millionen Menschen spielen und HDRO nicht schlecht weil es weniger Leute spielen...Mich juckt es doch nicht ob ich einer von 11,5 Millionen Menschen bin der WOW spielt und noch viel weniger juckt es mich ob ich einer der in der Relation zu WOW gesehenen "wenigen" HDRO-Spieler bin...Diese Diskussion ist so mühselig und für mich zieht das Argument "Ja, ABER WOW hat 11,5 Millionen User!" überhaupt nicht...ist ja geil wenn 11,5 Millionen Spieler ein Spiel spielen und mich freuts auch für Blizzard, dass die so einen Erfolg haben und mit diesem Erfolg den Weg für viele andere MMO´s geebnet haben nur sind WAR, AOC, HDRO und wie sie alle heißen keine schlechten Spiele nur weil sie von weniger Usern gezockt werden...so ein Blödsinn und es macht meinen E-Penis auch nicht länger, nur weil ich weiß, Ich spiele WOW und die haben ja sooooo viele User weltweit...

Squizzel schreibts ganz richtig in seiner Außeinandersetzung mit HDRO und auch Vetaro beschreibt es schön...der Vergleich Autobahn und Dorfstrasse passt wirklich ganz gut...Ich fahre eh lieber Landstrasse als Autobahn weil Ich da wenigstens auch was von der tollen landschaft mitbekomme und nicht mit 200 km/h an allem vorbeiblase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## szene333 (13. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Spieleschmiede Bioware? Sie bringt das Star Wars MMO Old Republic 2010 auf den Markt und wird den gleichen Weg gehen wie Lotro: weniger Progress mehr Storyline. Und wer Bioware kennt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War Baldurs Gate 1+2 nicht von Bioware  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Einfach genial. Schade das das nicht weitergeführt wurde. Baldurs Gate Online wäre ein Traum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (13. Mai 2009)

Dafür geb ich dir ein HALELUIA !

Baldurs Gate Mischung mit Elders Scroll MMORPG wäre einfach unschlagbar.


Take care


----------



## Squizzel (13. Mai 2009)

Ja Bioware brachte so Kassenschlager wie Baldurs Gate, Neverwinter Nights oder Kotor (Knights of the Old Republic) auf den Markt.

Es muss nicht immer Schwert und Bogen sein... Laserschwert und Railgun wären mal eine nette Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Mai 2009)

Lasst die Jungs doch erstmal Dragon Age fertig machen, wenn es ein gutes Spiel wird werden wir vll davon auch noch ein MMO zu gesicht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Mai 2009)

Habe gerade nochmal was zu "Content / Contents" geschrieben. Es ist eigentlich eine überarbeitete Version dieses Beitrages hier.    
Blog: Tentakel-Content


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Mai 2009)

Sollte der ein guter Content-Tentakel nicht eher mehr danach aussehen das er den Spieler auf das Ende hin zutreibt, er also immer wieder im Hauptsrang mündet? Der MMO Tentakel müsste sowieso eher aussehen wie eine Gabel, am Anfang ist es ein Strang und danch werden daraus viele gleichlange Teile, so hätte dann jeder etwas davon, aber bis das Sandbox MMo erscheint, da geht noch viel Zeit ins Land.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Mai 2009)

Du hast ja in deinem eigenen Post gesagt, dass man mit einem Tentakel-Feld, also der Sandbox, das in deiner Frage erwähnte Qualitätskriterium nicht braucht. Wichtig ist in einem MMO wie gesagt, dass alle Tentakel weit genug nach oben reichen. Ansonsten möchte niemand craften, weil man nichts dafür kriegt, oder niemand will raiden, weil es sich eh nicht lohnt, weil das PvP mehr belohnung bringt.

Gegenargument: _Aber ich spiele ein spiel doch nicht wegen der belohnungen._
Antwort: Die meisten Leute tun es aber. Sie haben spaß am spiel, aber sie wollen auch etwas dafür. Wie viele Leute besuchen mit stufe 60 die Spalte, ohne etwas dafür zu wollen? Siehste.

Mehr Tentakel sind natürlich gut. HdRO hat nicht nur PvE/PvP-Tentakel, sondern auch Crafting, Taten, die Epische Handlung und neuerdings Galadrim-Ruf (Schmucksets), was ein sehr kleiner Tentakel ist, der weit oben ansetzt und bis nach oben reicht.

Bei HdRO führen die früh verfügbaren seiten-tentakeln (Crafting, Taten, Epos) natürlich immer wieder zum haupt-tentakel, dem leveling. Wie soll man auch Buch 8 spielen, wenn man noch auf Level 20 ist. Aber das ist an sich kein Qualitätsmerkmal, finde ich. Das ist nur ein Merkmal. Mir wäre es auch sehr recht, wenn man sich die ganze Zeit einem Tentakel widmen könnte, bis man darin an der Spitze angelangt ist, um dann mit einem anderen weiterzumachen.

-----------------------------

Nach meinem Wissen war Star Wars Galaxies zu Spielbeginn übrigens eine art Tentakel-Landschaft: Die einzelnen Klassen waren derart unterschiedlich, dass man tatsächlich viele Tentakel hatte, die an verschiedensten Stellen aus dem Boden sprossen. Ich habe mal die Testversion gespielt und kann das selbst bei der verkorksten späten fassung noch bestätigen: 
Wer als Tänzer spielt, kann seine ganze Aufgabe bis zum Ende hin ausführen (also "Maxlevel erreichen"), ohne auch nur ein bisschen von dem gesehen zu haben, was man als Jedi oder als Hersteller erlebt. Man hat nicht nur ein völlig unterschiedliches Klassengefühl: Man hat auch oft ein völlig unterschiedliches Spiel vor sich.


----------



## Gromthar (14. Mai 2009)

Tja, Star Wars Galaxies auf die Jetzt-Zeit übertragen, mit neuer Technik und einer wesentlich höheren MMO-Gmeinde weltweit wäre meines Erachtens wie eine Bombe einschlagen. Leider ist für dieses Spiel der Zug schon lange abgefahren.

Aber genau etwas wie SWG wäre im Moment genau das Richtuge für diesen Markt. Ich bin schon recht gespannt wie sich Mortal Online schlagen wird.Umsetzen wollen sie viel, mal sehen was es ins Spiel schafft.


----------

